# Bugout Bag(bags) Done... I think!



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

I still need another sleeping bag and some sort of tarp. But I think thats it.
The main bag:

















Not shown is my 75ml Camel back and the 50gal inline filter if needed. Water was my biggest concern.

The wife's "bag"
Carries the 2.5 yrold about a gal of water, 72hours worth of diapers, toddler similac, powdered milk, and some various tapes. Duct, electrical and cloth. Not heavy but bulky. I tried to load here pack light but bulky.

On her straps she has a midland radio to match the big one in my bag, small folding knife, and a dynamo crank light and charger.


















Now the dog. Her bag has 3 days worth of vacuum sealed dry food and 2 days worth of water. Collapsible bowls. Kept her bag at 8 pounds.

















Any suggestions to lighten, change please let me know. Its not too heavy, but its bulky as all get out.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like you have taken your time and made a plan of what you think you will need. Have you tried to test it out yet? Perhaps you could go camping for a weekend and see what you may have forgotten or decided against; may change your mind on some things.:dunno:

Being that you live in Hawaii (and I certainly wouldn't want you to reveal any sensitive plans), where do you plan on bugging out to? That would scare the crap out of me! I have the chance to transfer out to Hawaii, but I don't think I could ever do it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Collapsable water bucket! just bought one last night. 13.50 on amazon, for getting water out of a source and using your filter. I need a filter, but I got pills and individual filter straws for everyone...see I have three little boys to bug out with as well. 

I do see something in yours that I forgot, cotton or whatever to help with firestarting, I've heard of people saving the lint out of their dryers for that as well.

If I was wife, I'd let you carry, 2 yo...ha, just saying! 

Thank you so much for sharing. I worked on ours last night. Oh, and I also bought gas masks last night! :2thumb: we live in nuclear zone!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

.... Hmmm... Maybe I should pick up a gas mask for my wife, too, eh? lol


----------



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Looks like you have taken your time and made a plan of what you think you will need. Have you tried to test it out yet? Perhaps you could go camping for a weekend and see what you may have forgotten or decided against; may change your mind on some things.:dunno:
> 
> Being that you live in Hawaii (and I certainly wouldn't want you to reveal any sensitive plans), where do you plan on bugging out to? That would scare the crap out of me! I have the chance to transfer out to Hawaii, but I don't think I could ever do it.


I have a couple of places, but in 4 months I'll be out of here. Thank God!!!! I feel trapped on this island and it awas tough deciding where to bug out too.


----------



## Amadeaus (Oct 24, 2011)

Why bug out of Hawaii? It seems to me that it would be a place to try and start over. Relletivly small land mass, smaller population then on the mainland, plenty of frut and fish. Volcanic soil would be great for growing food. Nice and warm. Other than the ocasional huricane, tsunami, or volcanic eruption it seems like a good place to me.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Take that knife off of your packs shoulder strap and affix it to you body. A knife is a critical "tool", as is a firearm. Placing either in any sort of carry bag, pack, container, or whatever is a good (or bad) way to loose it. You could easily become separated from you pack for any number of reasons. Keep essential gear on your person!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Take that knife off of your packs shoulder strap and affix it to you body. A knife is a critical "tool", as is a firearm. Placing either in any sort of carry bag, pack, container, or whatever is a good (or bad) way to loose it. You could easily become separated from you pack for any number of reasons. Keep essential gear on your person!


Please take what Jez has told you to heart. keep a knife on you at all times, especially that Bear Grylls survival knife that you have straped to your ruck (since it has the fire starter and whetstone on it).

Some folks may poo poo it, but I really do like my Bear Grylls survival knife and I consider it to be a very good quality Gerber knife as well as a very usefull tool (despite the stupid and totally unecessary stunts he pulls on his show). It's the one that I carry on my belt at all times along with a Leatherman Multi-tool.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

oldvet, thanks for the info on the Grylls knife. I haven't heard good things about it, but wondered why considering it was a Gerber.
It LOOKS like a good tool. I just wonder if the folks that say it isn't any good actually KNOW what they're doing with a knife.

I've been itching to get my grubby paws on an LMF2 but they are pricey...and I'm still using my USAF survival knife that I've had forever...it's a timex, for sure.

I'd be interested to know how you think it stacks up against the USAF PSK and the USMC K-bar. I'd rather trust an "oldvet" than some chump who doesn't know that a knife isn't a pry-bar. haha.

I don't wanna hijack the OP's thread, though.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> oldvet, thanks for the info on the Grylls knife. I haven't heard good things about it, but wondered why considering it was a Gerber.
> It LOOKS like a good tool. I just wonder if the folks that say it isn't any good actually KNOW what they're doing with a knife.
> 
> I've been itching to get my grubby paws on an LMF2 but they are pricey...and I'm still using my USAF survival knife that I've had forever...it's a timex, for sure.
> ...


Well Sir, first off thanks for the vote of confidence on my opinion. You have asked about IMO basically two different types of knives. The AF survival knife and the K-bar are IMO both dual purpose knives, they can be used as an effective fighting knife and as a multi use tool.
The Bear Grylls on the other hand (and again IMO) is made for a multi purpose survival tool and is very effective in that role. As far as quality goes it's as good or better than any of the other Gerber's that I own. It holds a good edge, is extreemly strong, and is designed to be a true multi purpose tool. If the Gerber was the only knife you had and it was "down and dirty time" then it could be used as a fairly effective fighting knife.

I carry a K-Bar Tanto with a 7" blade on my LBE as my fighting knife and I also will be carrying that Bear Grylls Gerber as my utility knife.

So after having said all that my reccomendation is get a fighting knife that you feel comfortable with and is a good quality knife like the K-bar and a utility/survival knife like the Bear Grylls, and yes I would highlty reccomed the Bear grylls survival knife.
I hope after all of that, I answered your question, but again it's all just my opinion.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Where did you get the baby backpack? We're raising a grandson that is 14-months old right now, and the two packs we've found are inadequate. Yours looks better right off than either of ours. Looks like lots of good storage on it, and you did the right thing by packing it light. Bulky is no big deal if it's at least light enough for her to carry.

I've heard there are a lot of lightly populated areas among the Hawaiian Islands, so you should be able to bug out and stay alive. I agree with Amadeaus on that. Where, in general, are you headed after the 4 months?

Love the dog pack! We have a set of dog panniers/saddlebags too. Now to teach the dog NOT to jump in the creek with it on!  (We use waterproof bags inside it)


----------



## goprepared90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good fire starter. Take old candles a box of matches and dryer lint, melt them all together in an egg carton and cut them up into individual pieces egg carton and all and seal them in food saver bags. Makes an excellent fire starter!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

That was a 3 year thread bump


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Newbie....


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my family buying from the sportsmans guide, a sleeping bag by Guide Gear that is padded, olive green with weatherproof outside and goes down to -15 degrees. It comes in a military compression bag and cost around $55.00 (fluctuates a few dollars up/down). It is rectangular at the feet and plenty big for larger folks.
You can zip this all around your head and seal you body since it comes with a ridge that keeps the breeze out. I have slept in this and it is very soft, comfortable and warm. Perfect BOB sleeping bag and extremely well worth every penny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

